# Alternative to 3M Sun Gun?



## mr.bravo (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi there 

yesterday I had a BMW polished and under the halogens everything looked perfect. Just outside in the sun there were still marks left and I had the polish the whole car again.

So thought about the 3M Sun Gun which gives maybe better light than the usual halogens. Is there any alternative to the 3M one? The price is not too hot


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Brinkman. Detailers domain are doing a group buy right now for about $42.


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

They suggest me a Metal Halide lamp...I bought yesterday a projector + a lamp for 60 Euros....
I hope that it worth it


----------



## mr.bravo (Mar 28, 2009)

CupraElliott said:


> Brinkman. Detailers domain are doing a group buy right now for about $42.


ah damn the group buy is already over. thought about the brinkmann too but then thought there might be some huge difference between the 3m and the brinkmann, i mean the 3m one costs about 10x as much  or do you think both work good enough?



pampos said:


> They suggest me a Metal Halide lamp...I bought yesterday a projector + a lamp for 60 Euros....
> I hope that it worth it


i dont even know what that is, english is only my 2nd language  will try to google those lamps.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

The EP200 is about to go to first prototype


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I got my brinkman this weekend from the group buy, it really showed how swirled the paint on my G40 is.


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm not quite sure you could compare the brinkman to the 3M Sun Gun.

I have a 3M Sun Gun and I swear by it. On the other hand I have never used a Brinkman but I just can't see the two being comparable. Maybe compare the Brinkman to halogens but more portable.

I compare the Sun Gun to the Sun. :


----------



## mr.bravo (Mar 28, 2009)

lee. said:


> I'm not quite sure you could compare the brinkman to the 3M Sun Gun.
> 
> I have a 3M Sun Gun and I swear by it. On the other hand I have never used a Brinkman but I just can't see the two being comparable. Maybe compare the Brinkman to halogens but more portable.
> 
> I compare the Sun Gun to the Sun. :


well thats what i thought. i dont want a lamp which shows me what the halogens show me too. my problem is that there are sometimes a few marks which are impossible to see under the halogens and in the sun you look :doublesho at least i have that problem and hate it


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Brinkman shows everything up in the right light settings. Marring, swirls, holograms, buffer trails.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Brinkman dosnt show everything up.

Its good, just like having halogens is good, but its not perfect.

Not saying the sun gun is perfect, but it is better than the brinkman.

just the price tag is scary.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

yup, its alot of money for what it is, but its invaluable imo (i have both) i use the brinkmann when the 3m has run out, put it on charge then go back to it when its ready 

just make sure you always have the charger with you


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> Brinkman dosnt show everything up.
> 
> Its good, just like having halogens is good, but its not perfect.
> 
> ...


thats why the 3m sun gun is better,£250 and upwards more price tag :wall:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

M4D YN said:


> thats why the 3m sun gun is better,£250 and upwards more price tag :wall:


I know, thats why i said the price was scary.

£320 inc vat is best I have found so far, which is alot of money for a torch if your not doing machine corrections for a living.

However, if you are, then its a must have, same as a ptg (and insurance lol) its why I am waiting to see what L200 Steve and Epoch come up with :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> I know, thats why i said the price was scary.
> 
> £320 inc vat is best I have found so far, which is alot of money for a torch if your not doing machine corrections for a living.
> 
> However, if you are, then its a must have, same as a ptg (and insurance lol) its why I am waiting to see what L200 Steve and Epoch come up with :thumb:


i know there good,i have used a couple,but i think the price is mental and i do this for a living,but until i get more details than valets,its way to pricey for me :tumbleweed:

and i have the brinkman,ptg and full commercial insurance


----------



## mr.bravo (Mar 28, 2009)

ah **** i think i need one of the 3m sun guns  i have read many threads here now and i come to the conclusion that only the sun gun will show me much more than the halogens. i have a bad feeling doing cars and not knowing if the paint is really perfect in the sun.

has anyone an idea how to get a cheap sun gun? the cheapest i found was for 359€. every penny counts for such an expensive tool


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Epoch said:


> The EP200 is about to go to first prototype


What is a EP200 going to be. Is this something I should wait for as my Brinkman has just died, the second one now.

I can survive with halogens and various led torches for now, as we are getting a bit more real sun. :thumb:

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Mirror Finish said:


> What is a EP200 going to be. Is this something I should wait for as my Brinkman has just died, the second one now.
> 
> I can survive with halogens and various led torches for now, as we are fetting a bit more real sun. :thumb:


It's a torch L200 STeve and I bult using a "sun gun" replica bulb and some better batteries. Steve made a Heath Robinson example last year and we've now got a company making a few prototype bodies.

It'll be ages (if ever) before there available but it won't be Sun Gun money


----------



## superdoug (Jan 4, 2010)

And more news on this?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

How about the LED Lenser P7? I and many others have it and its awesome! Blacks or Millets are doing it for £30 with the P3 included instore atm. Its the new 200 lumens version aswell. Its normally 350 just for the P7.
http://www.zweibrueder.com/ENG/startseite_1024.php





Heres a thread i posted regarding it on another site.

I got these torches as i mentioned last Friday in a pack for £30 at Blacks which is dirt cheap considering the P7 is normally £50! After having a muck about in the garden and being blown away by the brightness, range and quality i managed to get a look at some paint on a friends Seat Leon at work this morning. Heres a few pics of what they unearthed.
P3
































P7
























































They both seemed to perform great while the P7 is alot brighter and there are different focuses to play with but you get the idea. If you didnt want to spend as much the P3 is only £15 and tiny. Awesome bits of kit!
Im just dying to have a bash ata a 50/50 on my mates Leon! As you can see its not looking good! One thing to beware is the chance of hurting your eyes while using the torch as the reflection is naughty! 
Oh and you wont have to recharge every 5 mins. The battery life is meant to be fantastic and the P3 only takes 1 AAA while the P7 takes 4. You get batteries inc for both torches and 4 spare.
Hope this helps, Phil


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

50/50 (ish) with P7


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> 50/50 (ish) with P7


Do you find you hurt your eyes Kev chasing the swirls?


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

mr.bravo said:


> Hi there
> 
> yesterday I had a BMW polished and under the halogens everything looked perfect. Just outside in the sun there were still marks left and I had the polish the whole car again.
> 
> So thought about the 3M Sun Gun which gives maybe better light than the usual halogens. Is there any alternative to the 3M one? The price is not too hot


There isn't if you want a hand held device. Metal Halide Lamps are just as good though, but not hand held.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> Do you find you hurt your eyes Kev chasing the swirls?


not really tbh - that's an old wing I'm using it on with my rotary


----------

